# for the video game fans: Metal Gear Solid-funny video, not worksafe



## Crono1000 (Aug 20, 2004)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuunny shit

*Not work safe*
http://www.consumptionjunction.com/content/detail.asp?ID=37293&type=1&page=3&fav=0


----------



## Vieope (Aug 20, 2004)

_Very good  _


----------



## Chain Link (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes that video played a large role in me buying that POS, needless to say I did everything on that vid(poster included!) and then some!


----------



## gr81 (Aug 21, 2004)

well that was inappropriate.. ha ha

seriously thou, I can't wait for Metal Gear 3 comin in Nov. its gonna be the siccest game ever.. so excited!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 21, 2004)

O man that was great!    thanks.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 21, 2004)

classic


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 21, 2004)

forget that game, !!!   GrandTurismo3 os cp,,omg out in november!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i cant wait


----------



## Mudge (Aug 21, 2004)

This was funny, when it came out like eh, 2 years ago


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 21, 2004)

hahahahaha, im soooooo sorry i just read that thread and looked donw at my game ps2 game boxes and there it was GT3 im sorry heheh i mean GT4 thats what i mean i already got mine reserved for 5 bux it should come out in novbember


----------



## gr81 (Aug 21, 2004)

we also got grand Theft Auto San Andreas comin out in October along with Grand Turismo 4 and the new Metal gear, which are all gonna be siccmade. I am not a gamer but I can't help but get excited about these games comin out, yeaeaa boi!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Aug 21, 2004)

wat'chu laughin at partna


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2004)

Your a PS2 fan... Its about the seX-box.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 22, 2004)

seX box... funny guy


----------



## Chain Link (Aug 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your a PS2 fan... Its about the seX-box.


Havent tried XBox, but I havent much liked PS2. Id assume the same reasons would apply to the XBox.. Companies arent upgrading game playability, map size ect.. They take the exact same game and upgrade the graphics. The worst example(Well.. besides MSG 2, lol) Is Resident Evil Code: Veronica X(Which I just played/beat 2 days ago) If anyone remembers the RE games from PS1.. well, the rooms are the same size, then you hit x, and it switches o the same door scene(With better graphics!) and opens the door to the next room before you can proceed. The graphics are great, mind you.. but who gives a phuck? Id rather walk through rooms seemlessly than wait 5 seconds between rooms so I can see their eyelashes when they blink 

Even the RPGs havent shown gameplay improvement.. But then again, RPG games have always been known for horrible graphics(resources focused more twards game), so for the RPGs the update isnt bad.. I just hope in PS3 they accually work on gameplay.

Eh, no I dont. I wont buy a PS3, LOL. I only have PS2 from chistmas, PS3 is supposed to be like $600 when it comes out.. !@#$ that, P3 < PS3, + a good vid card, of course


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2004)

The best RPG is going to come out on x-box.  Called Fable
Check it out.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 22, 2004)

I like the PS2 much better and I have played both plenty to times. The only game I have been able to get into with consistency for Xbox is Halo, and thats just cause its such a great multi player game. I will say this thou, give the Xbox time. Remember when the PS2 came out, the games weren't much more than PS games with better graphics. It took them a while before the games started to reach their potential within the system. The X-Box games are getting better and better all the time. I bet in a year or so the games will be much better for the Xbox then they are now. As of now thou no Xbox game can fucc with Metal gear, especially eth next oen comin out in Nov. We got Grand Turismo, we got the Grand Theft Auto series and I like the control of the sports games much better on Ps2. Those are pretty much the games that I play so thats what I care about. my two cents


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 22, 2004)

give the xbox time?  It's the best system out there right now.  

want a good RPG?  KOTOR, whether you're a star wars fan, a D&D fan, an RPG fan, or just a good game fan, you have to love this game.  

I'm honestly not a big Halo fan, even for multiplayer.  I look forward to HAlo2 though for it's multiplayer, but I have bigger hopes for Conker 

Fable as well is gonna rock, at least that's what the promises are.  Usually games brag as much as FAble is when they're first announced, but by this close to release they stop boasiting.  Fable still promises to wow us and it comes out in just a few months.  

Personally, I'm equally excited about Jade Empire.


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 22, 2004)

for now Ii'll just play this:

http://games.flabber.nl/orgasm.girl/


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> for now Ii'll just play this:
> 
> http://games.flabber.nl/orgasm.girl/




Fuck YEA!


----------



## gr81 (Aug 22, 2004)

^^can't argue with that. can you say pulitzer prize to whoever thought of that game! ha ha


----------



## Chain Link (Aug 24, 2004)

I couldnt give her a nipple stand  some lesbain I am I dont even know how a woman's body works!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 24, 2004)

*Xenium ICE pro + seagate 160 gb hdd+ upgraded cables+ samsung dvd+ case mods such as cooling fans = farqing awesome game plays FROM your hard drive of all the games you rented and stored there. The box is whisper quite with that samsung, the other mods give you a 30% speed boost and run much cooler. Invest in the xbox mods and go to this site for how to put it all together. Figure all the cash you would have spent on games ... now you rent the game for a few dollars and save it to your hdd. In the long run it is the shiiiiiiit. *

*If your up to it you can also install a linix os and use it as a killer lil pc tooo.*


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 25, 2004)

All I have to say is 'GTA LA'  Has  Tupac in it


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 25, 2004)

What's the point of even getting an X-box, all the best games sooner or later come out for PC.  And if you have a decent video card, they'll look much better.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2004)

Sooner or later is not soon enough Max ... besides it's fun.  Is Halo on PC?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 25, 2004)

Yup, so is KOTOR


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2004)

Haven't played KOTOR Max ... what is that?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow, I had no idea how many nerds we had on this site.   

I mean I like video games as much as the next guy, but you folk know entirely too much of what is going on.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 25, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Haven't played KOTOR Max ... what is that?


I think Chrono mentioned it in a earlier post.  It's a really great RPG set in Star Wars universe.  It just won a shit-load of awards from every publication in sight.  I haven't actually played it, but may give it a try one of these days.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanx Max


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 25, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Wow, I had no idea how many nerds we had on this site.
> 
> I mean I like video games as much as the next guy, but you folk know entirely too much of what is going on.


I'm a programmer, being (at least a bit of) a nerd is in my job description.  I don't know what these other losers' excuse is though.


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 25, 2004)

KOTOR is easily one of my favorite games in quite some time.  I just got it for the PC (I also have it for XBox) but the PC couldn't handle it   oh well, maybe some day


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2004)

Splinter Cell III later this year as well


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Splinter Cell III later this year as well


I did II in a week after it came out ... didn't know there was a 3 coming out so soon.

Killer


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 25, 2004)

I enjoyed the first one, I haven't played the second one yet. I hear it has a great multiplayer online


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The best RPG is going to come out on x-box.  Called Fable
> Check it out.


this game comes out in like a week.  Reviews are already online, and sadly, it's not living up to expectations, although it's still suppose to be a great game, it's not "the best RPG of all time"


----------



## PreMier (Aug 28, 2004)

Hmm, that sucks.  I get free gamepro, and they said it would live up to it..  I suppose that you will have to play to find out.  I guess rent it for a few days


----------



## maniclion (Aug 28, 2004)

I wish they would hurry with Metal Gear Solid 3.  From the looks of it, all covert ops games will never be the same.  Real camo, the need to eat to survive, shaky hands and blurry vision in sniper mode if you haven't eaten, crocodiles and snakes, dense jungles, rainy weather, etc.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 28, 2004)

yeah I am real excited for this game, no doubt. I am a big fan of the Metal Gear series. Plus they are going back in time for this one to the 60's which probably means your not Snake, but Big Boss instead. sweet


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 28, 2004)

Plus the graphics are just getting better ... I love needing to hold my breath to get a steady shot


----------

